

Twitter Bot Finds Anagrams of Twitter Statuses - nateguchi
http://anagramatron.tumblr.com/#

======
Igglyboo
"Mustache got thicker" vs "git checkout hamster"

This bot is pretty funny.

Anyone know how it works? I'm assuming it just sorts the string and puts it in
a hashmap/table and looks for collisions.

~~~
duiker101
I found "another math genius" vs "He ain't smart enough." pretty funny

------
madcaptenor
I'm a bit surprised that there are anagrams to be found. It's easy to find
them if they exist, but there's no guarantee at all that there actually should
be collisions.

~~~
DanBC
I'm not a statistician.

Is it really that surprising? English has plenty of redundancy; Twitter
statuses have limited length.

What's surprising to me is the niceness of the found anagrams. "another math
genius" / "he ain't smart enough".

~~~
madcaptenor
I am a statistician. Maybe I should sit down and actually do some
calculations.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Please do. I'd be interested.

------
bussiere
Nice one :)

I love when people use programming to play with words.

Sad it's english only. I may work on a french version.

But really nice idea.

~~~
cmyr
hey, author here: It's english only mostly because of volume, and because I
review results. Making a french language version would mostly just be a matter
of hosting. If you're interested let me know, I'd love to help you out.

~~~
bussiere
maybe as a side project.

But i have some friends who makes rap and there is some diamonds that i've
found with your bot :

=

I want to see this world change.

Let's see what I can do right now

=

And :

=

you have destroyed me

do you deserve my hate?

=

i keep it in mind but it will not be before six months.

I will make a pull or notify with github, i code also in python.

In french we have some software to find rimes.

Putting the finding in a database could be a nice addition, i could help to
compose text.

You have my admiration for the idea and the execution ...

------
joopxiv
I find it interesting that they're manually approving the hits, because, as
they indicate, most hits are (nearly) identical.

It shouldn't be too difficult to solve this automatically though. Identical
hits can be discarded very easily. The ones that only have a few words or
letters reversed can be detected with some kind of similarity algorithm.

~~~
jcampbell1
I had a look at the source code, and it does quite a bit of filtering,
particularly around making sure the words are unique, and there is a primitive
character comparison algorithm.

The code could be simplified by using Python's set() and improved by doing a
copy'n'paste on a Levenshtein function.

~~~
cmyr
oh hey yea that would've been useful. ^_^

------
fjcaetano
This is delightfully ironic

~~~
bengali3
Oily Shirted Filch Linguist

